# Maybe a new smoke unit is in order



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Opened up the smoke unit on a 302 that I have and saw this:
[








LOL.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha, where's the wick and wire,lol!! Easy fix.. Call Jeff Kane at the Train Tender and order the wick and wire kit. Get 2 while you're at it.. Comes complete with all instructions, and it's a easy fix.. $4.50, plus minimal shipping.. Add the some parts you might need, springs, brushes screws, etc. The smoke kits can be found on ebay, but the prices are STUPID!!!!! Don't fall for them... be careful while taking out that small insulating box inside the chamber. They break easy. I use gum-out carb cleaner to get all the crud out of the chamber. Just take your time....I have 4 units here that have to be rebuilt, just putting it off for a rainy day..


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup, already working on an order for Jeff  He was awesome to deal with for a bunch of parts for my 474 Diesel so I will gladly source from him again (and yes, I will order a spare as this would be my first replacement of the smoke unit).


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Yup, already working on an order for Jeff  He was awesome to deal with for a bunch of parts for my 474 Diesel so I will gladly source from him again (and yes, I will order a spare as this would be my first replacement of the smoke unit).


I use Jeff as he's only about 20 miles from me, and I get my parts the next day if I order in the morning the previous day.. He's the man!!


----------

